# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  "Toady is the primary!"

## Suzu

Title of Rand's latest campaign email. Must be the proofreader's day off

----------


## Gage

Toady.

----------


## Thargok

It rlealy dseont mtetar how you slepl as lnog as the fsirt and lsat lteerts are croecrt, so no big dael.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It's the caption on the picture too.

----------


## speciallyblend

they can spell toooda anyway they want as long as they WNI!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

toady is the primary?!

GO TOADY!!


TOADY! TOADY! TOADY!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## TheConstitutionLives

> 


Alright.  We're obviously getting delirious

----------


## LeifEiriksson

Hah great pic, but seriously how does this get misspelled?  If you're sending out an email to a 100,000 people wouldn't you think you'd proofread it?

Unless of course they had already uncorked the champagne bottle

----------


## dannno

I can imagine a really loud forehead slap a split second after someone hit the "Send" button..

----------


## angelatc

Somebody should hang that on the wall at the event tonight.

----------


## Bern

The Egal has landed!

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Someone started drinking the ky bourbon early? Heh

----------


## rancher89

BreakTheMatrix has the link to the press release, with "toady"...........

Are all proofreaders on holiday?

GO RAND~~

----------


## Matt Collins

> Someone started drinking the ky bourbon early? Heh


Who needs drugs with a feeling like this?

----------


## james1906

Hop to it Kentucky!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I hope that the campaign does not.......




croak

----------


## SWATH



----------


## Original_Intent

Wouldn't this be encouraging people to vote for Trey?

----------


## Suzu

I am personally quite fond of toads (frogs, too). You might be surprised how many toad fans there really are.

----------


## sailingaway

> Title of Rand's latest campaign email. Must be the proofreader's day off


I'm ok with their being busy with other matters!!

----------


## SWATH

> Wouldn't this be encouraging people to vote for Trey?


No, people would still rather vote for a toad than Charles Merwin.

----------


## lordindra3

I love Toady!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain Bryan

> 


Hahaha, yes!

----------


## eok321

*****Breaking*****

Toady 2012

Iconic Amphibian set to announce his hop for hope and sent shortwaves through the United States Political Establishment

----------


## Todd

double. post.

----------


## Todd

> I am personally quite fond of toads (frogs, too). You might be surprised how many toad fans there really are.


Yes. That has also been an unfortunate nickname for some of us.

----------


## j6p

Wonder where Melissa from WV is and John Taylor?? They are the ones that are picky over effective communication, it goes to show that no one is perfect.

----------


## Uriel999

Go Toady!

----------


## SWATH

Toady's got Merwin by the shortwaves!

----------


## silverhandorder

I used to grow frogs back on the farm. Hmmmm this could become an awesome meme.

----------


## josh.schisler

> *****Breaking*****
> 
> Toady 2012
> 
> Iconic Amphibian set to announce his hop for hope and sent shortwaves through the United States Political Establishment


*his quixotic hop for hope

----------


## Matt Collins

All Glory To The Hypnotoad!!



http://r33b.net/


.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Kneel before Hypnotoad

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## lordindra3

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! You guys are too funny!!! LMAO!!!

----------


## MelissaWV

> It rlealy dseont mtetar how you slepl as lnog as the fsirt and lsat lteerts are croecrt, so no big dael.


This has actually been disproven a few times, though most people still accept it as fact   In particular, if the misspelling spells another word, you are in deep trouble when trying to get your message across... like in this case 




> BreakTheMatrix has the link to the press release, with "toady"...........
> 
> Are all proofreaders on holiday?
> 
> GO RAND~~





> Wonder where Melissa from WV is and John Taylor?? They are the ones that are picky over effective communication, it goes to show that no one is perfect.


I just moved, so I was unavailable.  This is obviously entirely my fault, and I will carry the shame of it the rest of my days if Rand somehow manages to lose   No one is perfect, no, but you do want professional releases (emails, pamphlets, commercials, billboards, signs, etc.) to be as perfect as possible.  

* * *

I do love Toady, though

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

ok, back to work for a while

----------


## economics102



----------


## hotbrownsauce

When Rand wins the primary hes going to give the establishment a taste of their own medicine in the sense they will be "forced" to pick the lessor of two evils (from their perspective) either a democrat or Rand.

I find that amusing -- HAH!

----------


## SWATH

Toady is the primary!  All of your primary are belong to him!

----------


## Thargok

> This has actually been disproven a few times, though most people still accept it as fact   In particular, if the misspelling spells another word, you are in deep trouble when trying to get your message across... like in this case


Wait so you read what I said without issue but then say that the method by which you read it is false?  If it spells another word your mind already adjusts for it, in fact speed readers only look at the first and last letter and context fills in the blank.  Toady doesn't make since and I actually missed that the title was misspelled for this very reason.  Problems occur with people who suffer some amount dyslexia and children with a small vocabulary, but inherently your mind already reads this way. (in English)

----------


## CasualApathy

LOL, this thread is epic win 

You guys are hilarious! I *heart* this place 

I think toady should be our new mascott, just like the dems with their mule and the repubs with their elephant :P

----------


## EN81

MY GOD... it has spread to Singapore already. What have you done?

----------


## sirgonzo420

> LOL, this thread is epic win 
> 
> You guys are hilarious! I *heart* this place 
> 
> I think toady should be our new mascott, just like the dems with their mule and the repubs with their elephant :P


Toadally.

----------


## EN81

I hear that Kanye West is happy for Toady, whom he thinks is a good primary, but that he considers himself the best primary of all time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Toadally.

----------


## mikey

http://hypnochode.ytmnd.com/

or perhaps wild toady?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Wait so you read what I said without issue but then say that the method by which you read it is false?  If it spells another word your mind already adjusts for it, in fact speed readers only look at the first and last letter and context fills in the blank.  Toady doesn't make since and I actually missed that the title was misspelled for this very reason.  Problems occur with people who suffer some amount dyslexia and children with a small vocabulary, but inherently your mind already reads this way. (in English)


Sense   (Despite the fact that the first and last letter were the same, "since" leapt out as being incorrect... and no, I know that doesn't have anything to do with the "study" that was done.)  I read the offered words "with issue," but recognized them from the same silly activity that has made the rounds on the internet myriad times already.  

Dlxiseyc ceilhdrn mhgit hvae insintric duffciily wtih wdors benig sleepld tihs cunfindnoog way?  Phearps.  Pitalotleny, pillsayboylc varcborluy culoped wtih ulifanmiar sectjubs and picredates iflenncue the varietcy of the amenoftireenod cmails.

To put it more basically:




> In a way this is a cheap magician's trick, because the only reason people can read the scrambled words is because they aren't very scrambled. Fixing the first and last letters means 2 and 3 letter words don't change at all, and 4 letter words just swap the middle letters. That's the bulk of our vocabulary. Try making a sentence with very long words, and our ability to read words "as a whole" mysteriously vanishes.


I'm an oddball, though, as I do read one letter at a time.  It makes me better at my job

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> 


Epic Thread

----------


## devil21

> 


ahahah

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## economics102

> Dlxiseyc ceilhdrn mhgit hvae insintric duffciily wtih wdors benig sleepld tihs cunfindnoog way?  Phearps.  Pitalotleny, pillsayboylc varcborluy culoped wtih ulifanmiar sectjubs and picredates iflenncue the varietcy of the amenoftireenod cmails.


With the exception of "Pitalotleny" (potentially) and "pillsayboylc" (polysyllabic), I actually read that whole sentence relatively easily

----------


## MelissaWV

> With the exception of "Pitalotleny" (potentially) and "pillsayboylc" (polysyllabic), I actually read that whole sentence relatively easily


Except according to the "study," you should be able to recognize all of them easily.  My point, which could have been made more elegantly if I'd had more time to piece together an exclusively polysyllabic sentence, is that the ease of the words being scrambled plays a distinct role.  Add to that the almost unavoidable articles and other short words which provide context clues, and you realize it's not exclusively about the first and last letter being in place and all the others scrambled.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## rancher89

I'm not worthy....

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I'm not worthy....


lol

----------


## Distinguished Gentleman

> 


Ron's not a lefty is he?

*Fake edit*  Leave it to me to notice the left hand and not the toad.

----------


## JoshLowry

Awesome pics.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

YouTube - The Toadies - Possum Kingdom

----------


## brandon

> YouTube - The Toadies - Possum Kingdom


My favorite:

YouTube - The Toadies - Tyler

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Toady was and will forever be the primary.

----------


## Dark Aerow

> Toady was and will forever be the primary.


That it will be.

I can see this being a recurring theme for primaries to come.  Toady will be the primary.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Let us not forget Toady...

----------


## Original_Intent

I think it is appropriate to say "Toady pwns!"

----------


## rancher89

Toadly with you man!

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

Bump for the best thread of the Rand Paul campaign.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

bless the internets for being an late night outlet for delirium. 























Toady is the primary!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Ron's not a lefty is he?
> 
> *Fake edit*  Leave it to me to notice the left hand and not the toad.


Yes, and so is Rand. Kind of scary isn't it?

----------


## Matt Collins

> ok, back to work for a while





I lam laughing so hard I just coughed up blood! I am hoping I dont hyperventilate!

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Someone make a gif of the citizen kane clap, but with toady instead.

----------


## Suzu

Thanks everyone for making this into such a fun thread! When I made the OP I figured it would just slide unnoticed off the first forum page and be forgotten, such a minor detail, who cares? But now Toady IS the Primary!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## CasualApathy

^^ hahaahahahaahahahhahaahaaaaaahahaha

----------


## eok321

> 


^^^^He's the primary, Right?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> ^^^^He's the primary, Right?


Toady is definitely the primary.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes, and so is Rand. Kind of scary isn't it?


Terrifying.  I hope Rachael Maddow doesn't get ahold of that information.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> 


Thank you!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## DeadheadForPaul

I miss our 14 hours of happiness, toady

----------


## Mini-Me

> 


Hahhahaha...how many inside jokes is this, all rolled up into one?

----------


## Matt Collins

> I miss our 14 hours of happiness, toady


Yeah really. Wern't we supposed to have some sort of vacation or something?!?!

----------


## Anti Federalist

This thread is Epic Win.

----------


## MelissaWV

> 


Oh... my... God.

Toady is wearing almost identical shorts to Rand in the infamous half-suit   Were they BOGO?!

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

One of my favorite threads from the past year.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Suzu

> 


Shame on you for promoting cruelty to toads!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

sweet!! I'll never park on pavement again!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

>

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## CasualApathy

LOL - This thread must go on forever. 

Toady FTW!

----------


## Matt Collins

> 



_"T for Toadalatarian!"_

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## EN81

*"IN YOUR HEART, YOU KNOW HE'S PRIMARY"*

----------


## Suzu



----------


## Aldanga

> 


lol. A+

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

bwahahahah

Thanks for the laughs, guys

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

You guys are a hoot.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Too many luls from that last one.

----------


## MelissaWV

Nate's photo/meme skills make him a desirable mate.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Nate's photo/meme skills make him a desirable mate.


lol, i thought they made me a nerd!

----------


## EN81

> Nate's photo/meme skills make him a desirable mate.


Indeed. As 1. Timothy 5:8 says:

_As the head of the family, a man should provide meme, not just for himself, but for his whole household._

This is a cherished value that has somehow been overlooked by the social conservatives. I guess there should be a wall of separation between meme and state, though.

----------


## Matt Collins

Toady for moderator!

----------


## Uriel999

> 


Toady totally (toadally?) office spaced the primary!

----------


## Aratus

my first post in this thread is roughly 3 weeks after Rand's Randslide.
right now we just might see a classic Ronslide on the 3rd of January!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Toady for moderator!

----------


## Matt Collins

it is!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

another addition... GO MIKE LEE!

----------


## rprprs

Does Toady only do primaries, or is his expertise also available for general elections?

----------


## Cowlesy

I've ignored this thread after the first time I read a few posts.  But then it grew to +100 posts, and I knew something must be going on in it.  Sure enough, it's turned into an epic thread.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Does Toady only do primaries, or is his expertise also available for general elections?


I'm sure he'll be around again here soon.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

congrats to Mike Lee!

----------


## 07041826

WOOT!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> WOOT!


hahaha! that is awesome!

----------


## Toady

I am the primary.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> I am the primary.


I knew it would happen eventually!

----------


## ninepointfive

> I am the primary.


 it has begun!

----------


## MelissaWV

> I am the primary.


Will you marry me?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Will you marry me?


A/S/L/ Pic ?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I am the primary.


There it is! lol 

Welcome to the forums Toady! Please go here....

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=32

... and introduce yourself. Your iconic status has people wondering, who is the _real_ Toady.

----------


## Toady

> Will you marry me?


Yes!

----------


## MelissaWV

> Yes!


Yay!!!!

I want a pretty white dress, and a big cathedral wedding, and there'll be appetizers of course, and champagne, and we need little favors for everyone, and one per family, and I have about 200 people that need inviting, and the bridesmaids will wear teal, and um the groomsmen will wear the cutest little toad tie pins! and we'll honeymoon somewhere warm... no wait... somewhere cold... no wait... somewhere hot AND cold; we'll travel all over the place! and we'll wear matching outfits, and you're going to HAVE to get rid of that futon and your stereo and you definitely need to change your eating habits and oh! we need to go look at china patterns and register for our gifts and this is going to be SO MUCH FUN!

Oh and the ring had BETTER be real, and good, and better than the last one I had, and my mother's moving in with us, and I want our kids to be baptized under my religion, and the girls and I are going to have Sunday book club meetings at our place so no football games and stuff, and I knit you this sweater that says "TOADY" on it (isn't it adorable?!?!?), oh! and I called you three times last night and you didn't answer, so were you with that Miss Piggy chick?  I made you a dermatologist appointment to get rid of those warts before the wedding, by the way; we want the pictures to be FABULOUS so they look nice in the collage I'm ordering and all the "Thank you" DVDs, and I took the liberty of deleting your porn collection, and (hold my purse honey?) I put all my stuff in your medicine cabinet and plus my dad is angry you didn't ask for my hand in marriage, so he wants to have "a talk" with you...

... where are you going?!?

----------


## rancher89

I'll cater-----think green, white and black theme, ok teal, white and black.

I can make the cutiest little morsels......with an amphibious nod....(not ambivilant.)

I can do a huge toady for you!

I once did an entire 5 foot long fish, cooked, then layered with thinly sliced cucumbers (think scales), and covered in aspic....took forever and ended up working in the walkin cooler with a jacket on...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Yay!!!!
> 
> I want a pretty white dress, and a big cathedral wedding, and there'll be appetizers of course, and champagne, and we need little favors for everyone, and one per family, and I have about 200 people that need inviting, and the bridesmaids will wear teal, and um the groomsmen will wear the cutest little toad tie pins! *and we'll honeymoon somewhere warm... no wait... somewhere cold... no wait... somewhere hot AND cold*; we'll travel all over the place! and we'll wear matching outfits, and you're going to HAVE to get rid of that futon and your stereo and you definitely need to change your eating habits and oh! we need to go look at china patterns and register for our gifts and this is going to be SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> ... where are you going?!?



 lol!! nice!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Here's a song for the Wedding dance:

YouTube - Sesame Street - Bein' Green (1969)

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

To think, I was able to ignore clicking on this thread for so long.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

YouTube - Kermit the Racist

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I'll cater-----think green, white and black theme, ok teal, white and black.
> 
> I can make the cutiest little morsels......with an amphibious nod....(not ambivilant.)
> 
> I can do a huge toady for you!
> 
> I once did an entire 5 foot long fish, cooked, then layered with thinly sliced cucumbers (think scales), and covered in aspic....took forever and ended up working in the walkin cooler with a jacket on...


Toady is such a handsome young fella

----------


## devil21

> Yay!!!!
> 
> I want a pretty white dress, and a big cathedral wedding, and there'll be appetizers of course, and champagne, and we need little favors for everyone, and one per family, and I have about 200 people that need inviting, and the bridesmaids will wear teal, and um the groomsmen will wear the cutest little toad tie pins! and we'll honeymoon somewhere warm... no wait... somewhere cold... no wait... somewhere hot AND cold; we'll travel all over the place! and we'll wear matching outfits, and you're going to HAVE to get rid of that futon and your stereo and you definitely need to change your eating habits and oh! we need to go look at china patterns and register for our gifts and this is going to be SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> Oh and the ring had BETTER be real, and good, and better than the last one I had, and my mother's moving in with us, and I want our kids to be baptized under my religion, and the girls and I are going to have Sunday book club meetings at our place so no football games and stuff, and I knit you this sweater that says "TOADY" on it (isn't it adorable?!?!?), oh! and I called you three times last night and you didn't answer, so were you with that Miss Piggy chick?  I made you a dermatologist appointment to get rid of those warts before the wedding, by the way; we want the pictures to be FABULOUS so they look nice in the collage I'm ordering and all the "Thank you" DVDs, and I took the liberty of deleting your porn collection, and (hold my purse honey?) I put all my stuff in your medicine cabinet and plus my dad is angry you didn't ask for my hand in marriage, so he wants to have "a talk" with you...
> 
> ... where are you going?!?


I don't know about you all but this post sooo made me want to go get hitched!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Matt Collins

Futurama reference:

----------


## Kotin

Hypno-toady

----------


## malkusm

> 


Hahaha

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Aqua Toady

----------


## Matt Collins

> Aqua Toady




Hilarious!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

gearing up for tomorrow.



we're gonna have a...

----------


## MelissaWV

Since you have a whole day, you should tangle up some Rand opponents in those nets in the background

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Since you have a whole day, you should tangle up some Rand opponents in those nets in the background


i was going to do my lesson planning tonight...but oh well!

----------


## Anti Federalist

ROFLing.

How the hell did I miss that...?






> Yay!!!!
> 
> I want a pretty white dress, and a big cathedral wedding, and there'll be appetizers of course, and champagne, and we need little favors for everyone, and one per family, and I have about 200 people that need inviting, and the bridesmaids will wear teal, and um the groomsmen will wear the cutest little toad tie pins! and we'll honeymoon somewhere warm... no wait... somewhere cold... no wait... somewhere hot AND cold; we'll travel all over the place! and we'll wear matching outfits, and you're going to HAVE to get rid of that futon and your stereo and you definitely need to change your eating habits and oh! we need to go look at china patterns and register for our gifts and this is going to be SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> Oh and the ring had BETTER be real, and good, and better than the last one I had, and my mother's moving in with us, and I want our kids to be baptized under my religion, and the girls and I are going to have Sunday book club meetings at our place so no football games and stuff, and I knit you this sweater that says "TOADY" on it (isn't it adorable?!?!?), oh! and I called you three times last night and you didn't answer, so were you with that Miss Piggy chick?  I made you a dermatologist appointment to get rid of those warts before the wedding, by the way; we want the pictures to be FABULOUS so they look nice in the collage I'm ordering and all the "Thank you" DVDs, and I took the liberty of deleting your porn collection, and (hold my purse honey?) I put all my stuff in your medicine cabinet and plus my dad is angry you didn't ask for my hand in marriage, so he wants to have "a talk" with you...
> 
> ... where are you going?!?

----------


## MelissaWV

> ROFLing.
> 
> How the hell did I miss that...?


Don't just know thine enemy... be able to imitate thine enemy

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Toady the Election
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=266562

----------


## Matt Collins

I think it was intentional the second time

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Best thread ever.

----------


## Suzu

> Best thread ever.


Well since I have the singular honor of starting the thread, can I ask all who have enjoyed it, to please read and act on the following:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=267057

Many thanks

----------


## Suzu

I've spent several days in contemplation on this, and it's been divinely revealed to me, that Aqua Buddha has been helping Toady. Aqua Buddha also wants all of you to help with the little matter in the previous post! Long Live Toady, Aqua Buddha and all the cats!

----------


## Sola_Fide

What an epic thread...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Toady has officially achieved *ICONIC* status!!




> *
> Welcome
> 
> to
> 
> Liberty
> 
> Forest!
> *

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Sola_Fide

The epicness reaches even a new level of epic!

----------


## sailingaway

> 


We need Toady as an icon.  I mean, what does the Collins icon actually mean?  Toady would be useful.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> We need Toady as an icon.  I mean, what does the Collins icon actually mean?  Toady would be useful.


The :collins: icon is an enigma, isn't it?

----------


## Matt Collins

> The :collins: icon is an enigma, isn't it?


 As am I

----------


## Sola_Fide

HaHaHa

----------


## Sola_Fide

HeavenlyBoy,

All of your questions about Toady can be answered in this thread.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bump - the origin of Toady...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Ron should announce his candidacy for 2012 by holding up a picture of Toady and saying, "Toady, I officially announce my candidacy for President of the United States."

talk about epicness. i'd pee right where i sit.


*can't believe this was almost a year ago!! wtf!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Was going to wait for midnight, but I CAN'T WAIT!! NEED TO GIVE MY MONEY TO RON PAUL!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Toady is the Ames Straw Poll!



.....no I don't have any new Toady pics.  My computer crashed so I crashed it right into storage until the computer fixing gods feel benevolent enough to make it work again. I really <3 this thread

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> We need Toady as an icon.  I mean, what does the Collins icon actually mean?  Toady would be useful.


Josh? Toady icon?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Josh? Toady icon?


please i wanna a toady icon for rpf along with the collins

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yay!!!!
> 
> I want a pretty white dress, and a big cathedral wedding, and there'll be appetizers of course, and champagne, and we need little favors for everyone, and one per family, and I have about 200 people that need inviting, and the bridesmaids will wear teal, and um the groomsmen will wear the cutest little toad tie pins! and we'll honeymoon somewhere warm... no wait... somewhere cold... no wait... somewhere hot AND cold; we'll travel all over the place! and we'll wear matching outfits, and you're going to HAVE to get rid of that futon and your stereo and you definitely need to change your eating habits and oh! we need to go look at china patterns and register for our gifts and this is going to be SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> Oh and the ring had BETTER be real, and good, and better than the last one I had, and my mother's moving in with us, and I want our kids to be baptized under my religion, and the girls and I are going to have Sunday book club meetings at our place so no football games and stuff, and I knit you this sweater that says "TOADY" on it (isn't it adorable?!?!?), oh! and I called you three times last night and you didn't answer, so were you with that Miss Piggy chick?  I made you a dermatologist appointment to get rid of those warts before the wedding, by the way; we want the pictures to be FABULOUS so they look nice in the collage I'm ordering and all the "Thank you" DVDs, and I took the liberty of deleting your porn collection, and (hold my purse honey?) I put all my stuff in your medicine cabinet and plus my dad is angry you didn't ask for my hand in marriage, so he wants to have "a talk" with you...
> 
> ... where are you going?!?


lmfao, this is the first thread i have read backwards!!

----------


## farrar

This was a great thread. I enjoyed reading it. Usually I prefer lurking the forums, but toady I had to post.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

sooooo.....

if you want a TOADY icon, go here at vote.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...con.-For-realz.

(I'm technically not bumping that thread. Let's just say this thread is now a Super PAC for my Toady icon poll.)

----------


## trey4sports

> Josh? Toady icon?


lol +rep

----------


## radiofriendly



----------


## Aratus

in the sophisticated and cyclical adult world of politics, there are hundreds of one-way tickets 
into Iowa but only three round-trip tickets outtahhhhhh Iowa and onto N.H + S.C each tyme!!!

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

It has been a very, very slow week.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

: toady : (without the spaces) becomes 


*WIN WIN WIN!!!! GO TOADY!!*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Nate, looks like you haz toady!

----------


## Matt Collins

Kiss a  and it becomes a :collins:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Kiss a  and it becomes a :collins:


What's the difference?  lolz

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> : toady : (without the spaces) becomes 
> 
> 
> *WIN WIN WIN!!!! GO TOADY!!*


Confused as to why it's the animated one, it'd be better sitting still.  But still good:

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Confused as to why it's the animated one, it'd be better sitting still.  But still good:


yeah me too. I've already suggested that. But there were a lot of upgrades to the software, so i'd just give it time.

----------


## kah13176

> I took the liberty of deleting your porn collection


   <--- Ok.  You're way out of line, woman.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

hilarious thread.  Almost as good as my "smooth groove" thread.

----------


## Suzu

I prefer the animated Toady. So glad we got this icon!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I prefer the animated Toady.


admin seem to agree with you

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Any suggestions as to creative uses of this new icon? /curious

----------


## libertybrewcity

i like it! BUT no more collins image?

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> i like it! BUT no more collins image?


A win-win.

----------


## flybeech

Why isn't Toady in the Urban Dictionary?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=toady

----------


## Aratus

this was my 6/6/10 comment. i had a thought... why not let people in on what john dennis in california was doing!
rand's RANDSLIDE was in the recent past and fresh in the memory. the toadies were starting to become infamous.



> Matt Collins... have you been drinking "harvey wallbangers" or "tom collinsses" again for we all 
> know RAND PAUL's primary was on the 18th of May... and given that i have neatly bumped up a
> nice thread for Mr. Dennis out in California who is very running against Ms. Pelosi hopefully, maybe
> this is the very place to get a few folks in the east to see if their unlimited cellphone plans can call
> California to get some west coast g.o.p would be voters to the polls tuesday nite in a mellow way...


toady we are about to see an iowa caucus win for ron paul.  about 2 1/2th years  ago, rand had his  randslide

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## torchbearer



----------


## ZanZibar

But Toady _ISN'T_  primary

----------


## torchbearer

> But Toady _ISN'T_  primary


We should treat every toady like its primary.

----------


## Aratus

toady is four days before the iowa caucuses. 
ronslide! ronslide! ronslide! ronslide!ronslide!

----------


## Aratus

> you all know jack conway wanted to win so baaaaaaaaaad becuz if only had he, he had dreams of being  joe biden's replacement.
> 
> trey grayson on the other hand took his defeat with a sportsman's  most philosophical ease & grace + worked for party unity.
> 
>  our toady is a rEVOLUTION + RPFs fixture. he crops up in the most unexpected places, sorta like that traveling gnome...   (8/20/2011)



may of 2010 had a randslide and then that november had a randslide!!!

even now i must reflectively again say trey grayson was noble in defeat.

toady needs to help doctor ron paul out a bit, just for vigorish + good luck!

----------


## Aratus



----------


## heavenlyboy34

the toady meme still gives me the giggles.

----------


## torchbearer

> the toady meme still gives me the giggles.


time for bunchies to make an appearance? with toady?

----------


## Matt Collins

Ribbitt.

----------


## Suzu

Toady is the caucus!

----------


## ZanZibar

Indeed

----------


## ZanZibar

Yep

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

ah Toady. How I miss meh photo editing software. Even if it is older than the modern internet.

----------


## ZanZibar

whaddya know?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

When is Toady going to deliver Ron Paul a primary win, like he did with Rand Paul?

----------


## Aratus



----------


## Aratus



----------


## TheTexan

oh is that toady?

----------


## Aratus

toady is two days before the louisiana primary

----------


## radiofriendly

is a good day for Rand Paul!

----------


## radiofriendly

Toady is the perfect Storm for Rand Paul 2016!

(Sorry....)

----------


## Aratus

duckies... y'all sorta kinda have to feel sorry for trey.
he had no idea what hit him, he ran a quite competent
and almost total d.c campaign that confused a ton of
astro~turf for an authentic grassroots net~grapevine.

----------


## Aratus

doctor rand could again RANDSLIDE in 2o16

----------


## Aratus

> 


................trey

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

